# need help finding a shrimp boat lost in storm!



## lurepopper

a friends dad lost his shrimp boat from boliver in the intercoastal he drove 146 looking along the shoreline with no luck. were going out in my boat to look in the morning around texas city and pelican has anyone seen shrimp boats beached here? any suggestions where we might look?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Good luck on you adventure..


----------



## tokavi

I saw one from the air sitting in the marsh of Goat Island. There is also a hugh debris field in Chambers County on the north side of East Bay.


----------



## SLEDGE HAMMER

There is one beached on the north end of Trinity Bay by crazy cut. If you have not found yours yet.


----------



## lurepopper

thanks guys. the name of the boat is cpt. joseph. looked today but no luck from hillmans t t.c. through intercoastal to smith point and back. gonna try from baytown east next?


----------



## hilldo

You ought to be thinking INLAND as much as ten miles as the crow flies in the direction of the surge from the intracoastal.

Check out this video I shot from 73 west of Port Arthur:

http://www.corecreativellc.com/2008IKE7 ... ivellc.wmv

It is a 25 MB file so give it a minute to buffer the video.


----------



## lowe18

any pictures of boat?? that would make everythign easier if you had pics. i will be out in east bay tomorrow adn will keep my eyes open...


----------



## Figfarmer

POST THE HULL NUMBERS. MAKES ID ALOT EASIER


----------



## lurepopper

dont have the hull numbers but the name on the bow is capt. joseph.


----------



## Fisher Lou

I saw one on Youtube, it was blue with a white cabin and red belly. Could not make the name out on the hull but here is the link to the video. It was ashore at Goat Island near Crystal Beach.


----------



## jeeper2

I was part of a discussion this weekend about a shrimp boat spotted by a friend on the *west* side of I-45 near Tiki/Bayou Vista, trying to figure out how it got there.


----------



## C-Mac369

There is one itting where my friends camp house used to be on Trinity River....not sure of the name though


----------



## C-Mac369

SLEDGE HAMMER said:


> There is one beached on the north end of Trinity Bay by crazy cut. If you have not found yours yet.


This one in crazy cut is named Suprise


----------



## willielancon

Your in luck friend.....the Capt. Joseph is sitting on my bulkhead in Anahuac. Been watching for anyone posting on here. My # 409-617 4462. There dosen't seem to be much damage to the vessel but not sure how to get it out without a big crane and boat mover. Give me a call and I can meet you in Anahuac to take you and show where it is....


----------



## hilldo

Very cool.


----------



## lurepopper

thanks everyone and willie i let my friend know and he is calling you. thanks alot!


----------



## lurepopper

that boat floated from the intercoastal in boliver!


----------



## baystlth22

Saw this posted by jerry10999 if this is your boat you can contact him.


Baystlth22


----------



## dbarham

theres one in wiilie g parking lot???????


----------



## jeff.w

lurepopper said:


> that boat floated from the intercoastal in boliver!


Not real familiar with that area. How far of a distance are we talking?


----------



## willielancon

jeff.w said:


> *Not real familiar with that area. How far of a distance are we talking?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i would say around 15 miles.....from ICW to where the boat is sitting


----------



## hilldo

hilldo said:


> You ought to be thinking INLAND as much as ten miles as the crow flies in the direction of the surge from the intracoastal.


OK... so I was off 5 miles.


----------



## iflyabeech

wow..thats amazing...hope you can get her home safely.


----------



## NVUS

*shrimp boat*

cmac..
surprise belongs to jim @ spoonbill on smith point.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Wow. guys just imagine if 2cool wasn't here. He might have never found his boat. Or it might have taken a lot more time. Hope you get her out safely.

2COOL job guys.


----------



## C-Mac369

NVUS said:


> cmac..
> surprise belongs to jim @ spoonbill on smith point.


I'm guessin he got it back because i was told last night that it had been pulled up through crazy cut


----------



## PasadenaMan

YALL ARE AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Earp

Wow!!! thats amazing!!! that shrimp boat is next door to my parents place. good job willie lancon for seeing that post!!!


----------



## willielancon

i saw that the owner was down looking at his boat yesterday....didn't get a chance to talk to him. I guess he is trying to make plans to get it out. I wish him luck.


----------



## ninjaRoger

thanks willie for the search of my dad's lost shrimp boat.. very appreciated. we came out there sunday to clean it up and took some stuff off the boat. I can't believe people would steal items off of it . low life thieves


----------



## Paul S

My grandfathers shrimp boat was docked at Crawley's in Baytown it ended up on top/side of the building and it cost him $20,000 to move the boat back into the water.....not cheap to put them back in the water


----------



## ninjaRoger

thats what i heard too cost alot to put it back in the water. i hope fema helps or something


----------



## Mont

the going rate at our marina has been $1 per pound, actual weight. We still have lots of them sitting high and dry.


----------



## LDS

Mont said:


> the going rate at our marina has been $1 per pound, actual weight. We still have lots of them sitting high and dry.


Not exactly cheap is it?


----------



## birdman77520

There is a sunken boat large enough to be a shrimper in Trinity Bay...about midway NS from Houston Point and McCullum Park out about a mile almost between Fishers and Beasley but out farther nearer the yellow rigs...front end sticking up...anchor still in place on the front catwalk down from the back....white with some orange.....saw it day before yesterday on my jaunt over to the shore above Smith Point...J. Talbott from Baytown 409-381-0128


----------



## oldriver88

Theres a couple of shrimp boats on the Trinity River, about three. There is a pic of one of them on yahoo.news.


----------



## willielancon

UPDATE.........The Capt. Joseph was pulled down to Oak Island today......good luck to the owners


----------



## Wyatt Earp

willielancon said:


> UPDATE.........The Capt. Joseph was pulled down to Oak Island today......good luck to the owners


It's About Time!!!


----------



## POCLANCE

*Hilldo Link*

This link does not work. Would like to see video.



hilldo said:


> You ought to be thinking INLAND as much as ten miles as the crow flies in the direction of the surge from the intracoastal.
> 
> Check out this video I shot from 73 west of Port Arthur:
> 
> http://www.corecreativellc.com/2008IKE7 ... ivellc.wmv
> 
> It is a 25 MB file so give it a minute to buffer the video.


----------



## PasadenaMan

MBW007 and I went fishing 2 weeks ago and here aresome snapshots of what i think is Capt. Joseph. I was amazed how far up it was. I am glad to hear that it's been relocated.


----------

